# Google gives car insurance quotes in California and gets paid when you buy



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

http://thedigitaldetour.com/technew...arch-will-our-traffic-data-soon-be-data-mined


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Brother watching over us.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Uber gets $$$ too for car sales, loans and on and on


----------

